

Stretching crystals promises flexible colour displays - rms
http://technology.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn12534&feedId=online-news_rss20

======
rms
Think display technology will get this far in twenty years?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo_QVq2lGMs> (Music video for Justice's
D.A.N.C.E., it is stylized images of people wearing animated t-shirts.)

------
iamwil
I imagine we'll get able to get floating holographic-like displays in the
future.

